

Mark Bao's startup Atomplan acquired. Congratulations! - kirubakaran
http://avecora.com/press/2009-august-24_avecora-ondemand-acquisition

======
fnid
I really do not intend to take away from the awesomeness of this announcement,
but I am curious. How big are these companies?

Bing Search (3,150 results)
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=avecora&go=&form=QBLH&#...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=avecora&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n)
Google (30,000): <http://www.google.com/search?q=avecora>

That doesn't seem like a lot of hits to me.

Googling "Avecora Ondemand" only has 708 hits:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=avecora+ondemand...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=avecora+ondemand&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)

I guess, I'm just trying to understand how "big" this news really is.

~~~
auston
Additional "data":

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/avecora.com+avecoraondemand...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/avecora.com+avecoraondemand.com+leadlogsys.com/)

disclosure: I used to work for leadlogsys.com

------
JimmyL
Check out this ad for buying Avecora OnDemand - <http://www.dealasite.com/buy-
sell-website-16385.html>

Interesting quote: _I'm selling a startup of mine, Avecora OnDemand. We
currently have no customers, so this is purely a technology sale. It is the
result of hundreds of hours of work._

Considering it's got a listing price of $10K, and that this deal is announced
as "cash and equity", I think it's safe to assume that the acquisition was for
<$10K. I'm also curious what Mark will do staying on as CEO - if it's solely a
tech sale (as the listing suggests) and there are no customers, his role will
be...transitioning the new developer(s) onto the system?

Not to diminish Mark's work, but this sure sounds like a small payment to buy
some technology, and a press release to make both parties sound like much
larger entities than they are.

~~~
ashishk
That's actually pretty funny-- nice find.

@markbao, no one can deny that you are on the right path for success... but
it's important to realize that transparency and modesty are more important
than talent. save the TC post* for your first 7 figure sale =)

*[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/branchr-advertising-acq...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/branchr-advertising-acquires-crm-tool-atomplan/#comments)

~~~
lrm242
I'd say TC got hoodwinked on this one. Must have been a really slow news day.
+1 on getting press, though :).

------
Mystalic
Mark Bao, you've got to stop this. You're making all of us 20 and 30something
entrepreneurs look bad!

------
yan
Firstly, awesome for Mark. That man is an inspiration.

Secondly, I'm confused about something. If you check the Atomplan's Company
page, two people are listed under Management: Mark and Christian Owens. If you
check Christian Owens' personal page, the first post you see starts with:
'Branchr, My advertising startup ...'

Does that mean this acquisition was just a change in legal definitions or was
it an actual acquisition?

edit: unless this was edited post-acquisition?

~~~
lrm242
I'm thinking its more of a faux acquisition, honestly. But shrug.

~~~
mikeryan
Its also a weird combination from a core business perspective. Why does an ad
network need/want a small business organization tool?

------
markbao
Wow, it was quite nice to wake up to this. Thank you all. And thanks,
kirubakaran :)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Congrats. Can you please give us more details on the acquisition and the
relationship between the companies (partnership, distribution etc...) prior to
the offer?

~~~
markbao
Sure. I can't give you much more information than I told TechCrunch or that is
in our pr about the acquisition (cash+equity deal, I stay CEO, etc. -- b/c of
nda) Christian and I are relatively new friends, and we both had and currently
have advertising companies. Avecora OnDemand was a property that I was looking
to move to a bit of new management, since Avecora is moving into consumer
electronics, and Christian inquired and made an offer, which after
negotiations I accepted.

Shortly thereafter, I moved it to Atomplan and made a bunch of fixes, and got
the ball rolling. Paperwork and whatnot later, we finally released. Fun
experience, if not stressful.

------
paraschopra
One thing that I have tried understanding in the past is why is there secrecy
around financials as far as acquisitions are concerned. I mean, what could be
possible negatives associated with revealing that information?

~~~
fnid
Maybe they only paid $50,000 for it or something. When people see "Acquires,
yada yada..." they expect it is for millions. If someone sees 5 figures there
or even 6, they are disappointed.

~~~
maurycy
In some cases, acquisition might be a better and cheaper PR than going
directly to newspapers, as it signals that acquirer has money, is aggressive
and allows to use, at least for a while, acquired company's PR karma.

------
kirubakaran
TC link if you prefer that : [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/branchr-
advertising-acq...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/branchr-advertising-
acquires-crm-tool-atomplan/)

------
roder
Congrats Mark!

------
andrewhyde
Congrats Mark!

